
An Introduction to Femtolisp [pdf] - tosh
https://github.com/FemtoEmacs/femtodocs/blob/master/femto.pdf
======
tosh
Chapter 4 is a slightly modified version of "The Man who knew Javanese" (1966)
by Lima Barreto.

[https://periodicos.fclar.unesp.br/alfa/article/viewFile/3286...](https://periodicos.fclar.unesp.br/alfa/article/viewFile/3286/3013)

